# The Adventures of Felix Fox [Game]



## Anti (May 28, 2009)

I don't think videogames are typically thought of as art but when you think about it they combine many times of art. Just felt like I should say that :tongue:

Today this was released on* Xbox-Live Indie Games*










The game is sort of a beat 'em up game with platforming elements. I wouldn't really recommend it to anyone new to games but still might be worth a try.

If you don't have an Xbox 360, there are 4 older games still available at www.felixfox.com

There's also artwork and a story or two at the website as well.


----------

